
Did I Make a Mistake Selling Del.icio.us to Yahoo? - elsewhen
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/10/did-i-make-a-mistake-selling-del-icio-us-to-yahoo.html
======
Latteland
Probably made a mistake for selling for under 30 million. But it did set you
on your path for future success as a vc. Hopefully Yahoo gave you more stock
while working there, that could have been worth even more.

------
gabrielblack
From my user point of view, yes, you did. Something nice now is dead.

